# point-and-shoot camera under $60?



## wilson44512 (Jul 28, 2006)

im looking for a point an shoot camera for a small child. and want to start him off with a cheap camera to see how he would take care of it. any one have any ideas?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

What country are in 
How Old is the child 
What is your budget


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

Top 10 Digital Cameras for Children in 2016


----------

